# new haircut and I hate it!



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

That is such a huge transformation, I can understand that it is taking you a bit of time to get used to it!

Honestly, though? I think your boy is very handsome!! I LOVE his clean face and he has a very noble head. It is possible that the closeness of the shave on his face has led to his skin showing through, which makes his face look unevenly colored for now. In a few days, that won't be noticeable anymore.

P.S. Although his weight sounds kind of average at 50 pounds, I do think he looks a little thin. How do his ribs feel? He looks tall and it is possible that he could stand to gain a few pounds.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Well that's a drastic change and I can understand why you might not like it right now. BUT - I actually think he looks quite handsome!!!! And happy and ready to rumble! And very poodley. The hair always grows back - you just pressed the reset button! 

What you're seeing under the eyes is just where the clipper got a closer cut. Very common and happens a lot when I clip my poodles' faces. It will fill in in a few days.

He doesn't look too thin to me at all. And I think he looks very much. Normal under that fluff. A great boy you have there.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

Hate is a strong word, I didn't really mean it  My husband and I both think he's super cute with short hair too....I just can't believe how different he looks! I said I'm going to start calling him Pierre because he looks like a fancy little French man. He's a great boy and we love him. Nice to be able to see his eyes finally, too.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

I mean, whenever *I* get a drastic haircut I "hate" it for about a week, so I'm sure I'll love the new 'do shortly


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

You traded your Yeti for a poodle ! I think he looks good like that. I always prefer the shaved poodle look for the face, feet and bottom. If you find it too short, next time you can keep the coat longer but still keep the shaved look if you've grown accustomed to it.

In any case, he's a beautiful dog !


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

JenO said:


> I mean, whenever *I* get a drastic haircut I "hate" it for about a week, so I'm sure I'll love the new 'do shortly


HAHA Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I think he looks wonderful, and so much better now that you can see his beautiful eyes and face. If I were going to make a suggestion it would be to leave his TK just a little longer and his overall body length another 1/4-1/2" longer. I do think he's a little on the thin side, nothing drastic, but I think he could use a few extra pounds. He is a very handsome boy!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I love his clean face. handsome boy!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I prefer a low maintenance groom like that for my busy boy in our hot climate. My Poodle is never going to be fancy Dipper looks very handsome and sporty.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh NO! Not dorky at all! I love his face clean, he has a very nice masculine 'big boy' look now! The divots on his face will grow in in a few days and blend. It'll be so much easier to keep his face clean, especially around his mouth.... you'll see!


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh NO! Not dorky at all! I love his face clean, he has a very nice masculine 'big boy' look now! The divots on his face will grow in in a few days and blend. It'll be so much easier to keep his face clean, especially around his mouth.... you'll see!


Thanks! I am already enjoying being able to actually clean his face. Also, he's not so hot all the time now so he's snugglier


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, it's a big change, especially for you who is used to his "scruffy" face. But he really does look handsome. . .almost regal!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Handsome boy! I will say though, that when I worked at a vet's office and we did shave downs on dogs, sometimes the owners swore we were giving them back the wrong dogs. It is a dramatic difference. Your boy carries the new look well.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't think he's too thin at all. If you can't easily feel ribs when you pet a dog then they're too fat. I also love the new clip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well since I have no tolerance for the Yeti look I think the short all over is much better. Just as soon as you get used to this look though you know it will already be starting to look a bit shaggy. Their hair grows really fast!

If I were you I'd learn how to do FFT at home. No more Yetis!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I too think he looks good with the smooth face. You kinda lose the Poodle look with the shaggy face. He will be much easier to keep clean and smelling good. I would suggest letting his top knot grow in, it is much to short for his smooth face. I too would let his body go a bit longer. Im in the "Longer Hair Club for Poodles" group! LOL I think his weight looks good. Slim, but he is a teenager and still growing and maturing so don't worry about it!


----------



## Shellie (Jun 3, 2015)

I also think he looks quite cute


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> If I were you I'd learn how to do FFT at home. No more Yetis!


I should! Is there a good guide online or a thread here with how to do that? Beginning grooming for total dummies? The only thing I've ever done at home was trim the hair around his eyes, pluck (a tiny bit)/clean ears, and trim nails. I'm afraid I'd screw up anything more complicated...need instructions!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

JenO said:


> I should! Is there a good guide online or a thread here with how to do that? Beginning grooming for total dummies? The only thing I've ever done at home was trim the hair around his eyes, pluck (a tiny bit)/clean ears, and trim nails. I'm afraid I'd screw up anything more complicated...need instructions!!


Here you go! http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle...ng-face-feet-tail-sanitary-nail-grinding.html

It is a sticky thread so it will always stay near the top in the grooming subforum.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I think he looks great! And his weight looks good to me


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I love his cut, looks very handsome. Could stand a few more pounds in my books.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

I think he looks great!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh, I love his new elegantly handsome look! Very dignified. I cut my spoo similar to that but with more poof on his topknot and tail. His face will fill out to look more uniform in just a few days. In the before look I would have guessed a labradoodle or something.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

kontiki said:


> Oh, I love his new elegantly handsome look! Very dignified. I cut my spoo similar to that but with more poof on his topknot and tail. His face will fill out to look more uniform in just a few days. In the before look I would have guessed a labradoodle or something.


yes many people thought he was a doodle...some guessed poodle...the best was a guy who called out "is that an Airedale or a Poodle?" which I thought was super funny! I do like him a little fluffier though so we'll probably grow out the body a little bit...but I'm starting to like the cut for the most part


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I love the short cut, well done. Last spring my sons and husband went bonkers when I shaved Lola 1/4 inch, leaving tail, ears and top not longer. Sometimes it is just necessary. I grows fast!


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

It's totally growing on me. His face filled in so there are no more thin spots and his coat got all curly again, pretty cute! <3


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Do you have a new pic?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

JenO said:


> yes many people thought he was a doodle...some guessed poodle...the best was a guy who called out "is that an Airedale or a Poodle?" which I thought was super funny! I do like him a little fluffier though so we'll probably grow out the body a little bit...but I'm starting to like the cut for the most part


One time I actually trimmed my white Spoo to match my daughter's Airedale. We had an Airedale breeder walk up to us and tilt her head and ask, "Is that a...?" We replied "Standard Poodle", and she laughed saying thank god she thought someone had started breeding white Airedales. Then she told us that we very nearly had her fooled and had done a great job of grooming.


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

Here he is!

happy howloween by jen olson, on Flick


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

JenO said:


> Here he is!
> 
> happy howloween by jen olson, on Flick


Wow - very handsome dude! What a change. And he does certainly look like a poodle now!!!!
I had always wondered with your identity photo.....


----------



## JenO (Dec 21, 2014)

here is another "before" picture, lol! bigfoot the adventurer. he's all poodle, in any haircut!
hike from east low gap trailhead by jen olson, on Flickr


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

He looks FAB! I never like mine's faces the day they've been shaved but after a few days they looks just right 

Maybe keep him short but just let the topknot grow a little bit? It will balance out his muzzle a tad - hasten to say, not that there's anything wrong with it, just my personal preference!!!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> He looks FAB! I never like mine's faces the day they've been shaved but after a few days they looks just right
> Maybe keep him short but just let the topknot grow a little bit? It will balance out his muzzle a tad - hasten to say, not that there's anything wrong with it, just my personal preference!!!


I'll second that - more on top of head (and possibly ears He's gorgeous.


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Wow! What a handsome dude! I must say that I prefer a clean poodle face because I just love, love, love that long poodle snout (is that the right word?). I also love to see their eyes, so he's adorable in my mind. That having said, I do agree that a little longer topknot and perhaps longer ears would make him even more handsome, if that's possible!!

My advice is free -- and worth every penny of it. ;-)


----------



## mother4 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks for the laugh! just came across this "he looks like a dork!" I know what you mean! We love the rough look too and then periodically shave it all off and he looks so goofy the first day... went to the end of the thread and saw the latest pic he is a great guy -


----------



## animalcule (Apr 19, 2015)

I think he is a good looking guy! But I also hate seeing my curly boy all shaved. It'll grow back soon at least and he will look cute and fuzzy again once it's over 1/2" everywhere.

Sully has thinner, straight hair under each eye. I always chalked it up to him being a doodle (his only Golden Retriever traits show in his coat, he has 'pants' and a really beautiful plumey tail).


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

My two cents: I love his look & as I am not a fan of topknots I think he looks great. We try to keep Dancer in the same cut & I specifically say no topknot & no fluffy tail. Very easy to brush & he won't track home all the outside environment. We still have to rinse Dancer's feet after most walks though.  
My name for that look is a retriever cut.


----------

